# Hirsch Straps In The Uk?



## webjames (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi there, i've just put an order in for a Poljot Aviator. I have heard the strap lets the watch down, where could i find a decent watch strap replacement? I've heard about Hirsch straps are they any good? where could i find them in the UK?

many thanks, James


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

webjames said:


> Hi there, i've just put an order in for a Poljot Aviator. I have heard the strap lets the watch down, where could i find a decent watch strap replacement? I've heard about Hirsch straps are they any good? where could i find them in the UK?
> 
> many thanks, James


You can find them from our host Roy, here


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hirsch make really really nice straps...

I can recomend the 'liberty', if Roy doesnt list it he can get it...


----------



## webjames (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, my aviator should come tomorrow so when i've looked at it i'll chose a colour, just had a look at roy's selection he's got the liberty, and the carbon - a strap which i have been considering.

thanks for the speedy response,

James


----------



## Will_de_Beest (Nov 22, 2004)

I've had an Aviator for three years, most of which time it's been on one of Roy's 'USA oiled' brown straps, which suits it rather well and seems the equal in quality of most of the Hirsch straps I've had.

The contrasting stitching goes well with the Aviator style, I think - although it does make the strap look a little narrow against the chunky case. I'd quite like to try mine on a strap with the stitching right at the edge - just haven't got to it yet!


----------

